# Danny Clinch Polaroids



## blke (May 25, 2012)

Hi! New member here...
I have recently taken an obsession to the Danny Clinch polaroids.
08: Polaroids &#8211; Danny Clinch
http://johnmayer.com/wp-content/uploads//2012/05/14215-p36.jpg
I was wondering if anyone knows which camera gear I would need to get to get this kind of picture. I know it is film, so if it is more darkroom technique than gear, do you know what to do in the darkroom? 
Thanks so much and sorry for the dumb newbie question.
Blke


----------



## Chris R (May 26, 2012)

I'm not sure how one would get that effect at the analog level but it looks so bad that you'd easily be able to mimic it digitally with the Alien Skin Exposure photoshop plugin... I don't know what it is about them but they just don't look completely natural to me.


----------



## blke (May 27, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Buckster (May 27, 2012)

Judging by the stress and the border, I'm pretty sure these are done by taking the Polaroid's paper negative (the part that usually gets thrown away) and scanning it, then reversing the negative to positive again.

You'll need a camera (probably medium format or even large format to achieve the quality seen in the examples) with a Polaroid film back and black and white peel-apart Polaroid-style instant film for it.  Fuji makes the film that would be used for this, I believe.  I'd start here:https://www.google.com/search?q=bla....,cf.osb&fp=e39e01baf4f7a366&biw=1269&bih=868


----------

